# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  RENSEIGNEMENT

## gep

bonjour ;je n'ais pas reçu la validation par mails, au fait je m'appelle gep ???     ::

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour, votre compte vient d'être activé manuellement.

----------


## gep

merci et bravo pour ce que vous faites pour les animaux

----------

